# Single best supplement for DP?



## AndyD

DP heads, If you can only chose one supplement to combat DP what would it be?
Would love to get some feedback from you's. 
Thanks


----------



## MiketheAlien

Love. Just kidding, I like ashwagandha root powder in my green smoothies. It mellows me out nicely without being sedating.

Examine.com has good information on a lot of supplements.


----------



## Guest

I've personally never tried a supplement, I don't know, something about them scares me away. However, In the past fish oil was the big one on here, except the fishy burps sucked.


----------



## Guest

Probiotics. I've read a study on their effect on anxiety and think they could possibly be beneficial for overall mental health.

I don't personally believe supplements are largely effective at combating a dissociative disorder, but perhaps some can help cognitive function and general health.


----------



## TheDreamWalker

I've made huge strides in my recovery over the last month (which I plan to make a post on soon), but the main supplements that I've been taking lately are fish oil (high DHA), vitamin b12 (5000 mcg) and vitamin D (2000 IU). If I had to only take one, I would choose the b12. It's water soluble so you can take as much of it as you'd like.


----------



## Guest

TheDreamWalker said:


> I've made huge strides in my recovery over the last month (which I plan to make a post on soon), but the main supplements that I've been taking lately are fish oil (high DHA), vitamin b12 (5000 mcg) and vitamin D (2000 IU). If I had to only take one, I would choose the b12. It's water soluble so you can take as much of it as you'd like.


You can take high doses, but megadosing B12 can lead to adverse health effects. Just a heads up.


----------



## Guest

Selig said:


> Probiotics. I've read a study on their effect on anxiety and think they could possibly be beneficial for overall mental health.
> 
> I don't personally believe supplements are largely effective at combating a dissociative disorder, but perhaps some can help cognitive function and general health.


I forgot about this one, I read a study from New England Journal of Medicine. It spoke about how 70 percent of our immune system is in our intestines and use of pro-bioitics have been to seen to help anxiety in studies.


----------



## flat

Sam-e (s-adenosyl methionine) almost got rid of my dr briefly. Raised the dosage hoping it would work again but it didn't. I think the body becomes used to it and you can't get the same effect as when you take it for the first time.


----------



## Guest

If I had to choose one supplement, I'd choose magnesium. It's the one I've used most.. it helps in calming the nerves and reducing cramps among other things. Stress burns tons of magnesium from our bodies.. so it's helpful to put it back in.

I always followed the advice of naturopaths when it comes to supplements. Even magnesium can be dangerous and just generally you have to be careful what you mix with what.


----------



## Guest

^ I agree, not only can magnesium help with that but it helps regulate pain in some areas as well. As zed said thought always be careful with any supplements.


----------



## Jml02

Agree with magnesium. You want to avoid magnesium oxide (found in most drug stores) and try magnesium glycenate. I order the doctors best brand off of Amazon and take 650 mg a day. It's helped a great deal. Check out the magnesum advocacy group on fb


----------



## Guest

Road2recover said:


> Taking supplements never did anything for me really. It was always just the placebo affect, you think it's gunna help so u take it and u trick ur self to thinking it helped so u think it made u feel better. But the only time I experienced total recover was when i started resolving the conflict that caused my dp in the first place. The dp completely went away and I could think and feel like a human again all my senses came back to me it was awesome. Remeber, nobody is born with a dissoacitive disorder meaning that what ever caused yours can be resolved and then the dp can go away. Good luck


What about people that have it due to neurological reasons? They can be born with it.


----------



## Guest

Daily Multivitamin


----------



## Aerose91

flat said:


> Sam-e (s-adenosyl methionine) almost got rid of my dr briefly. Raised the dosage hoping it would work again but it didn't. I think the body becomes used to it and you can't get the same effect as when you take it for the first time.


Flat- that means you're undermethylating. Sam-e is the biggest methyl donor in our bodies, being one of the last in our methylation cycle. Look further into methylation if that's the case with you, you will find a ton of info. Most notably Dr Ben Lynch is currently on the forefront of methylation research and treatment.


----------



## NoFluxes

Stick to plain old fish oil, I recommend 10 grams of it, a high quality brand that has a lot of omega 3's.


----------



## Infinity

Rhodiola Rosea really can make a difference for some people with Anxiety-related DP/DR. Make sure to have it from a good brand and not a cheap one, also inform your docter if you want to combine it with other meds. I take it togheter with magnesium and fish oil, I prever taking 2 Rholdiola in the morning, 2 fish-oil EPA at dinner and the magnesium just before going to sleep because that's the best time for magnesium to absorb in your body.


----------



## Infinity

Add on: if you're planning to take the fish-oil on daily base your body will need some extra vitamin-E to prevent spoilage. Taking 1 daily multivitamin is enough to keep this balanced!


----------



## luctor et emergo

supplements I have taken in the last six months.

multivitamin, vitamin B complex, vitamine C, vitamin D ,vitamin E, selenium zink, omega 3, omega 6, krill oil, coconut oil

magnesium, curcum, phosphatidylserine, ginko, ALCAR and two sorts of pro-biotics... wow that's quite a list!

No noticable effects, but there is the placebo effect and the idea that in post Klonopin withdrawal your body needs some extra help.

l-theanine: takes the edge of excess anxiety, take it in potentially stressfull events.

l-tyrosine: couldn't sleep

l-tryptophan: nothing


----------



## luctor et emergo

Is there anyone who has followed tommygunz his recommendations? What's his story nowadays?


----------



## Guest

TommyGunz hasn't been on in years, I'm hoping he's doing well.


----------



## chakrisdom

bike riding


----------



## MarLen

5-HTP natural serotonin


----------



## gunstor

Strong multivitamin and mineral. Been taking "Green Source" for 15+ years. Swear by it.


----------

